# Kartarpuri BiR



## Kookar Guru da (Oct 18, 2009)

Vahiguru Jee Ka Khalsa
Vahiguru Jee Kee Fateh !

With the anniversary of the installation of Guru Granth Sahib (then known as Aad Granth) in Harimandir Sahib in a couple of days, I thought it opportune to remind ourselves of the authenticity of the Kartarpuri BiR, the original granth written in the hand of Bhai Gurdas as dictated to him by Guru Arjan Dev Jee. Still under the custodianship of the Sodhi family in Kartarpur, this granth is known as the Kartarpuri BiR.

I have been making my way (again) through the excellent book "Essays on The Authenticity of the Kartarpuri BiR and The Integrated Logic and Unity of Sikhism" by Daljeet Singh. Building on the work in the Punjabi book "Kartarpuri BiR de darshan" by Dr. Bhai Jodh Singh, Daljeet Singh magnificently takes us through the origins of the Kartarpuri BiR and presents detailed analysis of why this biR is most certainly authentic. Basing this analysis on internal evidence and various facts that could only occur due to the method of compilation employed, Daljeet Singh disproves the doubts raised by various writers. He also debunks a number of stories about the Banno biR having any authenticity, and tales such as the Kartarpuri BiR being left in a river-bed on Guru Tegh Bahadur's instructions (such nonsensical tales being based on utter illogic).

A quick web search reveals that an overview of the book can be found here: The Sikh Coalition

There seems also to be the entire book here: http://www.globalsikhstudies.net/pdf/kartbir1.pdf, although I can't vouch for its veracity - it looks exactly like the original book I have, but I don't know if this has been scanned in or whether permission was granted by the author.

- Kookar Guru da

Vahiguru Jee Ka Khalsa
Vahiguru Jee Kee Fateh !


----------

